# 'Skin' cover with extended battery



## Wordsmith9091 (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone know of a manufacturer that makes one of those clear-durable-thin protectors (along the lines of Invisible Shield) for the Bionic that works with the extended battery?

I love my extended battery. But it plus the shell/holster combo case makes for a pretty thick combo.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Buy yourself those zagg for tablets. Some sre on sale for like 10 bucks and cut yourself a custom cover. Thats what i did on mine.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Wordsmith9091 (Oct 7, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Buy yourself those zagg for tablets. Some sre on sale for like 10 bucks and cut yourself a custom cover. Thats what i did on mine.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Was it hard to get a good clean fit? How about cutouts for the speakers and camera?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Wordsmith9091 said:


> Was it hard to get a good clean fit? How about cutouts for the speakers and camera?


It wasn't bad but it was a challenge. Exacto blade is your best friend. 
To get a straight cut from me was using that blade that's attached to a table. Can't remember.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidxjay (Jun 13, 2011)

Ghostarmor.com has some nice ones that I'm thinking about ordering, but I think I'm going to go with optishieldz.com and their carbon shieldz design. I make for both regular and extended battery

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Buy yourself those zagg for tablets. Some sre on sale for like 10 bucks and cut yourself a custom cover. Thats what i did on mine.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


zagg makes one for the bionic for the extended battery just in case you guys didn't know


----------



## Wordsmith9091 (Oct 7, 2011)

I didn't realize that. Looking at Zagg's site, it looks like the extended battery cover is the equivilant of the back on the "maximum coverage" option (meaning it covers more than the simpler front+back option does on the normal battery).

So theoretically, a screen skin + extended battery back skin gets it about as good as it's going to get?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wordsmith9091 said:


> I didn't realize that. Looking at Zagg's site, it looks like the extended battery cover is the equivilant of the back on the "maximum coverage" option (meaning it covers more than the simpler front+back option does on the normal battery).
> 
> So theoretically, a screen skin + extended battery back skin gets it about as good as it's going to get?


was wondering this myself


----------



## kenmills78 (Jun 10, 2011)

Phantom Skinz has a number of skins for the extended battery. I have a clear one and it works great.


----------

